# Szakállszárító = beard drier



## franknagy

The _"szakállszárító" = "beard drier"_ is place where men having rest.
1) According to Tibor Takács it meant in the XVI-th century the *closed room of the gatehouse* where hardly paid poor soldiers serving at the gates of a castle were eating, drinking and sleeping while they were not in duty.
It was a closed and well heated room.
2) According to Kálmán Mikszáth it was an *open porch of the mansion *were gentlemen were smoking their meerschaum after the abundant dinner in the XIX-th century.

The common parole was:_ "Women, get out!"_

Which meaning of _szakállszárító_ have met?


----------



## Zsanna

None. Maybe I was hushed out before I had a chance?
I like Mikszáth and read a lot by him but don't remember having come across this term in his books.


----------

